# Disneyland "World of Color" Control Booth video



## Chris Chapman (Jul 1, 2010)

Go here:

Behind the Scenes: ‘World of Color’ Control Room Disney Parks Blog

...for a quick "tour" of the new World of Color Control Room at Disneyland. How many controllers can you count?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 1, 2010)

And here's a rather long (27 minutes) video of the production. I wish that I could say that it was mine, but I haven't been to Disneyland since before they finished California Adventure.


----------



## Footer (Jul 1, 2010)

ruinexplorer said:


> And here's a rather long (27 minutes) video of the production. I wish that I could say that it was mine, but I haven't been to Disneyland since before they finished California Adventure.



Wow. I need to book a flight to LA... like.. now.


----------



## zuixro (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm wondering why they need three operators. Why don't they synchronize everything with MSC or something?

Did the "controller" they showed look like an Ion to anyone else? It was kinda hard to tell since it was dark, but the screen looked like the "tabs"(or whatever they call them).


----------



## photoatdv (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks kind of like the PRG desk to me. The 3 Ops are probably related to the pyro...


----------



## Dover (Jul 1, 2010)

The controller is a Grand MA 2 full size.


----------



## Footer (Jul 2, 2010)

A bit more camera angles... and many more shots of the gear. Reports are that grandMA was running in GrandMA 2 mode as well... Beyond that, we probably won't see any write ups about the show mentioning gear or vendors. Disney is famous for not allowing their name used without it being all about them.


----------



## museav (Jul 2, 2010)

photoatdv said:


> Looks kind of like the PRG desk to me. The 3 Ops are probably related to the pyro...


I believe that he mentions in the video that the three operators are related to lighting, water effects and video/projection.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 2, 2010)

museav said:


> I believe that he mentions in the video that the three operators are related to lighting, water effects and video/projection.




he mentioned that video/projection was run by lighting, water effects and pyro were seperate.


----------



## museav (Jul 3, 2010)

DuckJordan said:


> he mentioned that video/projection was run by lighting, water effects and pyro were seperate.


Watching the video again he seems to identify the three positions as "lighting", "fountains" and "video", although he also notes that they are all tied together. There is probably insufficient 'pyro' in the show to justify a dedicated operator.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 3, 2010)

museav said:


> Watching the video again he seems to identify the three positions as "lighting", "fountains" and "video", although he also notes that they are all tied together. There is probably insufficient 'pyro' in the show to justify a dedicated operator.




legally i believe they have to. and it can't be interconnected to any other system than pyro and power.


----------



## cdcarter (Jul 3, 2010)

I interpreted it as lighting/video/water on the MA2, and the other two controllers are presumably for pyro and auto.


----------



## museav (Jul 3, 2010)

Please explain where you are getting these interpretations. I have watched the video several times and hear him mention lighting and fountains and video control positions along with a backup. I think that the MA is probably just handling the lighting cues from a show control system, I know Disney uses Medialon for some some shows and Richmond Sound Design's ShowMan for others. They also typically have integrated AMX systems for manual operation. A little bit more encompassing picture of the control room can be seen at World of Color - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


----------



## cdcarter (Jul 4, 2010)

museav said:


> Please explain where you are getting these interpretations. I have watched the video several times and hear him mention lighting and fountains and video control positions along with a backup. I think that the MA is probably just handling the lighting cues from a show control system[...]



At about 1:20 he states that they are at the control console for automation.

What he says at 1:42:
"This is one of our four control consoles, we have three active consoles and a backup console. This is the console we use for controlling lighting, uh, so, lighting, fountains, and video are all controlled by a console that looks just like this. They're integrated all together so they operate as one contiguous system."

I think my interpretation that lighting/video/fountains are all controlled by the MA is a safe one, and that auto and pyro are they other two consoles also seems fairly safe based on what he said.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 4, 2010)

As long as we're tossing out wild hypotheses/speculations...

grandMA2 #1 : Lighting
grandMA2 #2 : Water Effects
grandMA2 #3 : Video
grandMA2 #4 : Backup
All under the supervision of *Operator#1*

FTSI Navigator : Automation : *Operator#2*

Proprietary PLC : Pyro/Flame : *Operator#3*, a CA-licensed Pyrotechnician, as specified by NFPA 1126/NFPA 160.

Exactly what the "operators'" roles are is unlikely to ever be made public, as Disney is notorious for secrecy regarding its projects. And no one's even mentioned audio playback.


----------



## Footer (Jul 4, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> And no one's even mentioned audio playback.



That controlled by magic mined under space mountain. 

As noted before, Disney protects their secrets better then most vegas "illusionists". All they want people to think about is "oooo, sparkely...". In reality, that is how I look at this show as well.


----------



## wakkoroti (Jul 4, 2010)

No, not exactly 

There are 5 consoles (one is a rackmount). 3 gma2 consoles running ma2 software have operators behind them monitoring Fountains/Fountain Based Lighting/Isopar Fire, Video, and Moving Lights/Area Lighting Effects/Strobes. One console is a backup. Show control is by Fisher Technical (not Medialon). There are two operators for show control which handles show automation, fountain maintenance and feedback, table leveling control and isopar overrides.

There is only one show file for the MA and all the disciplines above are on that one file broken up into users and worlds. So yes, one operator could theoretically run everything on the MA system, but in the case of the fountain operator, they have to also look at the fisher system too for fountain status feedback and such. Lots to do.


----------



## photoatdv (Jul 4, 2010)

Is this fact or speculation?


----------



## wakkoroti (Jul 4, 2010)

Fact 

-


----------



## avkid (Jul 4, 2010)

wakkoroti said:


> Fact  -


Uh, oh you've said too much...
Watch your back.


----------



## What Rigger? (Jul 4, 2010)

wakkoroti said:


> Fact
> 
> -



Why do I get the feeling I know Wakkoroti?

I'm just sayin' I loves me some FTSI too.


----------



## wakkoroti (Jul 6, 2010)

Why. Is there someone behind me?


avkid said:


> Uh, oh you've said too much...
> Watch your back.


----------



## masterelectrician2112 (Jul 14, 2010)

ruinexplorer said:


> And here's a rather long (27 minutes) video of the production. I wish that I could say that it was mine, but I haven't been to Disneyland since before they finished California Adventure.



I watched the entire video. AMAZING! I wouldn't expect anything less from Disney.


----------

